# calfs hair falling out



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a 4 week old bottle calf half holstein/jersey or all holstein. He has pink eye looked on here and been doing the 2cc in the eye. Plus 5cc shot every other day 4 times. Now when I get ahold of him his hair is falling out there is none on his butt and its coming off around his nose. I am feeding 2 qts 2x day of medicated milk replacer. I have also put some fly spray on him cuz the flys are terriable. What could be the problem? We just put the calves outside monday they where on the barn. I thought the breeze would keep them cool and the flys down a little.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Read here
http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/diseasesandconditions/f/FAQ_flystrike.htm


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

We have had calves lose hair when they have been sick, especially if they have run a high fever. Maybe this is rooted in the pinkeye? Just a thought.

-Joy


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

its cause there not getting enough calcuim in there diet or they are sick or stressed


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

Agmantoo, I read the article, but didn't see where it described anything I'm dealing with. He doesn't have maggots. No diarrea or any of the other symptoms. Did I miss something in the article? Also, thanks for help. I kinda thought maybe it was because of being sick and getting the meds. Is there anything I can give him for more calcium?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

So he has not had scours in the recent past? Hmmmmm......usually when a bottle calfs hair falls out around his butt and nose its from scours on the rear that kills the hair and messy-eating calves have hair fall out around their nose from having milk all over it twice a day. Thats not unusual.
But if he hasn't had scours, thats pretty much out.
Is he naked underneath or is it more hair growing in?


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

No, he's not naked underneath. My dh and I have been treating his pinkeye and yesterday when my dh got a hold of him to treat his eye, the calf's hair started coming out around his neck and sides. He's not bald anywhere, it's like he is shedding.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

My cows hair started falling out while she was sick.he has mastitis and during her treatment she started shedding very badly. It is still going on . I figured it was due to the meds she was on, or maybe fever. Hopefully yours will do better. I figure my cow will die soon. She has never gained ANY weight back. 
Anyway. Maybe it is from the pinkeye. If he ran fever. When you would rub her hair would just shed off. very odd. I wish I was more help.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ringworm?....treat with wd-40 spray (not to eyes)


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

We had the same thing happen to our first holstein calf at 2 weeks old. He was apparently sick before we got him and was given antibiotics to cure him. The vet told us that some medicines will cause the hair to fall out. Ours was so naked and pink that we called him bubble gum until it started to grow back. We had to put sunscreen on several times a day so he wouldn't burn. Now he is 2 years old 14oo# and a 1st time daddy! Hope this just a reaction to the meds you are giving yours.

jr05


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it was a reaction, because he is doing a lot better and the hair isn't coming out as bad. His eye is almost back to normal ( thank you for all of the advice on that), and he is eating like a champ. I will try to take some pics of him and his buddy. thank you again for all of the help!!


----------

